# stupidity of some people !!



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

can you believe a 5 star resort did this to betas???? i had to give the beta a water change myself and the staff only looked at me and smiled and say "oh you like the fish" if he had stopped me from cleaning the the bowl i would have scolded him and given him a piece of my mind.In my complain note to the hotel i told them it was cruel and distasteful to put those fish in such refined spaces and cruel too.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's disgusting. I feel so sorry for the poor things. I hope they get taken out into bigger tanks!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

The Poor Bettas! EVIL HOTEL!!:evil::evil::evil:
Sorry, Act of anger.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

when i wrote "people still do this out of ignorance in another post" this is what i mean.I couldn't keep the fishes and i think they would re-place them if i did so i made a formal complaint to the management and hope they re-home those fishes.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Yuck! Poor Bettas! That is some small homes. I understand they are dirty, but what is in the bottom of the bowls?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

bread another no brainer as it contains traces of oil..


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Bread? Why Bread?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

they fed bread to common or local bettas as food in the old days at a time where there wasn't any fish food available.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

:shock: Bread!? I'm speechless. Poor fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like our bettas get 5 star treatment in our homes and not in this particular hotel.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

It seems so.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Honestly... bread? O_O


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

look at the last pic and yo can see it's definitely bread.i cleaned their bowls after i had lunch there.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I definitely see. 
I can't believe people would be dumb enough to do that. o.o


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

dumb or just mere lazy thats all


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

UGH!!!! The LEAST they could do if they are going to have bettas out on display is to give them each a 2 gal. bowl, feed them correctly & assign somebody to clean the bowls!!!! 

I'm glad you complained - don't know if it will do any good, but I'm glad you let them know what they are doing isn't right.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My word! Bettas are pets not your decorations!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well they better re-home them.i'm a frequent customer and i go back here to relax quite a lot. i still have a reservation there for dec and if i see them in bowls again i'll remove all the fishes and if they make a fuss then it's to the local papers with all he photographs.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's just awful! <=[ If they wanted something pretty to put in those tiny bowls why not get flowers? they'd probably last about as long as a betta would in that set-up! >=[

If you put it in the papers then put it on an internet news paper too! =] It might see even more people that way and let more people know about proper betta care! =]


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

it's true more conservationist spend their time online as they ae educated while newspapers are for the older less internet savvy people.... still thought i don't think the hotel will let it go that far. as they have a business rep to uphold and these things get ugly


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

im shocked.... dunno wat to say.... its absolutely horrible. please post up the address and im certain ill NEVER go to that place... 

id use these photos for negative media!!!!!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

On amazon.com there were tiny bowls for bettas! The bowl only had a cup of water!
:evil: Evil people....


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

If it's a 5 star hotel then they can surely afford bigger tanks! >:O


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I doubt they will get changed into bigger tanks


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

if they don't at least they shouldn't be put on table tops and spoil our lunch or dinner!!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

THAT'S AWFUL!!! i cant believe they would do that to those poor fish!! 
and feeding them _*BREAD?*_ BETTAS ARE CARNIVORES! I'm glad you cleaned the water! on pet day at my school, someone brought in a betta fish he had bought the previous day IN A TUPPERWARE CONTAINER!!! he apperently bought the betta fish from petsmart, where they sell bettas in cups and had just dumped the cup of filthy water, and the fish, into the container! :shock: luckily, i had conditioner and i helped him add more water!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow and they call that place pet smart 0.0 the people the dont look to smart to me.


----------

